# Current Sasuke VS Juubito



## Radice (Oct 20, 2014)

Juubito lost to this:



*Spoiler*: __ 



]




He was beaten  in direct confrontation  just to a Half Kurama + Normal Susanoo combination. 


Did he has any chance against current Sasuke and his New  Susanoo:




or Sasuke  just stomp him?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 20, 2014)

Sasuke has 9 Biju at his disposal.

Obito had 7 + fragments of 8 and 9. 

One _Lightning Arrow_ should blow Juubito to smithereens.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 20, 2014)

Sasuke one-shot.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2014)

Sauce cuts his head off with his s/t.


----------



## Kadu (Oct 21, 2014)

Sasuke reks.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 21, 2014)

Sasuke would ultimately win, although not as easily as some people think he would. They do have good history with exaggeration,  don't they? 

Sasuke has the same amount of chakra from the Bijuu that Madara had, who had more chakra than Obito. So, Sasuke, is the stronger one here.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 21, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Sasuke has 9 Biju at his disposal.
> 
> Obito had 7 + fragments of 8 and 9.
> 
> One _Lightning Arrow_ should blow Juubito to smithereens.


No, he had Gedo Mazo, 7 bijuu + fragments of 8 and 9 sealed into him, meaning he had access to near-full power Juubi, along with a mixture of Uchiha + Senju DNA. Which is why he could use the God Tree, Sasuke cannot. 

Sasuke is still superior, but it's not because Sasuke has superior bijuu power- it's because Sasuke has slightly inferior bijuu power, EMS (Obito = 1 MS), Yin-seal power (Obito lacks) and a superior Rinnegan (9 Toma > No toma).

Jubito had superior bijuu power, what he lacked was full MS power (He had 1 MS -> Could have had 2 MS but transplanted a pure [Non-Sharingan] Rinnegan -> Didn't even have access to EMS) and Rikudo's direct enhancements (Yin seal/Evolved Rinnegan). Would of loved to see 2 MS Jubito, but he didn't have the power to manifest his own Rinnegan, because 
1. He lacked his other MS 
2. He didn't have MS eyes to transplant into his eye sockets to evolve to EMS 
3. You need EMS to manifest your own pair of Rinnegan when you obtain Senju DNA (Madara)

But he wouldn't of gotten it anyway, he'd need Madara and Hashirama's DNA (or Sasuke/Naruto's) to manifest his Rinnegan. 

So, he had to put Madara's pure Rinnegan in his eye socket in conjunction with a single MS eye, so he was an incomplete Juubi Jin
Sasuke has:
1. EMS eye in his right eye socket
2. 9-toma combination of an EMS eye + Rinnegan (= Evolved Rinnegan) in his left eye socket

He could potentially be a much better Juubi Jin than Obito and Madara, but he lacks Gedo Mazo and Hashirama/Naruto's DNA (Yin-seal might have Senju power in it though) which is why he's using his Susano as a shell.

I do wonder what Naruto would need to do to become a complete Juubi Jin, is it even possible for him to manifest a Rinnegan should he obtain Sasuke's DNA?


----------



## ARGUS (Oct 21, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> No, he had Gedo Mazo, 7 bijuu + fragments of 8 and 9 sealed into him, meaning he had access to near-full power Juubi, along with a mixture of Uchiha + Senju DNA. *Which is why he could use the God Tree, Sasuke cannot.*


God tree makes no difference whatsoever when Sasuke was effortlessly cutting CT orbs that were the same size (if not larger) than the roots of the god tree, 
it gets chopped in half with only one PS slash, a Bijuu PS (BPS) is overkill  
hell even a YRS chopped it with utmost ease, and that attack has more of an explosive damage whereas PS slashes are focused entirely on cutting



> Sasuke is still superior, but it's not because Sasuke has superior bijuu power- it's because Sasuke has slightly inferior bijuu power, EMS (Obito = 1 MS), Yin-seal power (Obito lacks) and a superior Rinnegan (9 Toma > No toma).


Yes, but Obitos rinnegan isnt his own 
Original weilder of the rinnegan can use it to a lot higher extent,  hell obito couldnt even manage controlling  2 of the fake rinnegans and his rinnegan usage is nowhere near even nagatos 
whose scale is worth  an ant infront of sasuke or madara

and tomoes dont really make a difference 
hagoromos rinnegan has no tomoes yet its clear that his rinnegan is superior to Sasukes 
neither does EMS make a difference from MS 
when it has shown that MS can do everything the EMS can do, the only difference are the drawbacks from using their eyes however for obito,, that isnt really the case 



> Jubito had superior bijuu power, what he lacked was full MS power (He had 1 MS -> Could have had 2 MS but transplanted a pure [Non-Sharingan] Rinnegan -> Didn't even have access to EMS) and Rikudo's direct enhancements (Yin seal/Evolved Rinnegan). Would of loved to see 2 MS Jubito, but he didn't have the power to manifest his own Rinnegan, because
> 1. He lacked his other MS
> 2. He didn't have MS eyes to transplant into his eye sockets to evolve to EMS


these both are irrelevant, MS or EMS play no factor into awakening the rinnegan



> *3. You need EMS to manifest your own pair of Rinnegan when you obtain Senju DNA (Madara)*


Nope, you need the ashuras power and indras power to awaken the rinnegan, 
obito had the ashuras chakra (hashirama) but because he wasnt an indra transmigrant like madara, he was unable to awaken the eyes



> But he wouldn't of gotten it anyway, he'd need Madara and Hashirama's DNA (or Sasuke/Naruto's) to manifest his Rinnegan.


Correct, 



> I do wonder what Naruto would need to do to become a complete Juubi Jin, is it even possible for him to manifest a Rinnegan should he obtain Sasuke's DNA?


To become a complete juubi jin, rinnegan is the only thing that comes to my mind, and instead of only having fragments of bijuu, he needs the entire juubi in him, 
that way he could be even be stronger than the sage


----------



## Ghost (Oct 21, 2014)

Sasuke no diff.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 21, 2014)

Sasuke neg dif.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Oct 21, 2014)

Sasuke no diff


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 21, 2014)

Sasuke neg dif


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 21, 2014)

He would have defeated him back when he was blitzing a one-eyed Juudara.

Now he godstomps


----------



## Ashi (Oct 21, 2014)

Sasuke High Midd diff



It won't be a cakewalk(but Sasuke fans have limited vocabulary in this part) but he will definitely succeed


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 21, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Sasuke High Midd diff
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be a cakewalk(but Sasuke fans have limited vocabulary in this part) but he will definitely succeed



I can *promise *that there is no argument you have to prove that Sasuke doesn't shitstomp Obito at this point. He already had the offense to tear through his defense, and the speed to counter, evade, or prevent his strongest attack, and the defense to tank the rest. Now he's literally put all 9 Bijuu into his Susanoo, hell, not even that. He merged them together inside his Susanoo, much more potent than just putting them in separately, and he was already above Juubito's level before.

Its an unholy god stomp. There is literally nothing you can bring from the manga to say otherwise. Nothing at all.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 21, 2014)

KeyofMiracles said:


> I can *promise *that there is no argument you have to prove that Sasuke doesn't shitstomp Obito at this point. He already had the offense to tear through his defense, and the speed to counter, evade, or prevent his strongest attack, and the defense to tank the rest. *Now he's literally put all 9 Bijuu into his Susanoo, hell, not even that. He merged them together inside his Susanoo, *much more potent than just putting them in separately, and he was already above Juubito's level before.
> 
> Its an unholy god stomp. There is literally nothing you can bring from the manga to say otherwise. Nothing at all.



*Which means the same thing*

Obito is practically immortal and can still use the Tree to suck up Sasuke's chakra 

Sasuke still needs to resort to his strongest form so obviously stomping is out of the question

These two are in the same league don't kid yourself with Sasuke curbstomping the Jinchurikki of the Ten Tails


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 21, 2014)

Obito was left looking like a idiotic knob when tobirama/minato switched him around with the mutually instantaneous revolving technique. Keep in mind ftg requires prep, set up and contact to the users chakra to work unlike sasuke's which just shifts you instantly so long as your in distance.

Obito magically appears by sasuke and before he knows what happen his head gets ripped off. No real room for argument when madara fell pray to this jutsu and he is at worst a league above obito.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 21, 2014)

> Obito is practically immortal and can still use the Tree to suck up Sasuke's chakra



If Obito's regen isn't saving him and the Tree get casually one-shotted.



> Sasuke still needs to resort to his strongest form so obviously stomping is out of the question



He doesn't even need it. It's just the OP like stomp thread.



> These two are in the same league don't kid yourself with Sasuke curbstomping the Jinchurikki of the Ten Tails



Tell me when Juubito is said to be on RS-level.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 21, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Obito was left looking like a idiotic knob when tobirama/minato switched him around with the mutually instantaneous revolving technique. Keep in mind ftg requires prep, set up and contact to the users chakra to work unlike sasuke's which just shifts you instantly so long as your in distance.
> 
> Obito magically appears by sasuke and before he knows what happen his head gets ripped off. No real room for argument when madara fell pray to this jutsu and he is at worst a league above obito.



 Sasuke doesn't go for headshots and Needs to be in distance


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 21, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Sasuke doesn't go for headshots


[1]



> Needs to be in distance



OP didn't state any distance so it's the standard by default. Well within sasuke's stomping range.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 21, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> Prove it.



Since when can Sasuke teleport things besides himself to people?




> Did Madara know personally Hagoromo?
> 
> Also Juubi is basically full of Rikudo Chakra, which Hagoromo has, yet one of its Jin got got stabbed and cutted in half with ease by Pre-Bijuu Rinnegan Sasuke.



Which he then healed from after having a convo with his student



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> [1]



Madara lost half his side one and survived

One chidori won't kill him




> OP didn't state any distance so it's the standard by default. Well within sasuke's stomping range.



He has to a land a fatal blow 

On someone with the Six Paths Sage Mode

It's hard to discern


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 21, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Since when can Sasuke teleport things besides himself to people?


Right here/


----------



## Ashi (Oct 21, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Right here/



Madara was already flying forward

Sasuke just switch places with his sword fast enough to make him stab himself


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 21, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Madara lost half his side one and survived
> 
> One chidori won't kill him


Surviving your torso being blow in half does not equate to you being able to have your brain pierced and head ripped off. Just because they have immortality in the form of living for all eternity does not mean they can't be killed there is just no proof. Madara even though his hermit chakra was more potent than obito's said night gai could have killed him c'mon now.






> He has to a land a fatal blow
> 
> 
> On someone with the Six Paths Sage Mode


You don't think a headshot is a fatal blow? Especially when it pierces and tears their head to pieces(chidori, chidori eiso). Six Path Sage Mode is something i already took into account when i said obito would die. It doesn't make him less vulnerable to a headshot rape.



> It's hard to discern


Well until then we should just go with that 20m right 

You got me debating for sasuke too much


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 21, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> *Which means the same thing*



Nope. 9 Separate Bijuu aren't the same as 9 Bijuu fused together. Are the 9 Bijuu equal to the Juubi? Nope.



> Obito is practically immortal and can still use the Tree to suck up Sasuke's chakra


1. Obito is not "practically immortal" a stronger Jin almost died to Night Guy. Sasuke's attacks are much stronger. Yet, Obito is  "practically immortal?"

2. The Shinju? My god, you mean the same tree Hashirama and Madara were dancing around? The same tree that Naruto fodderized with a single attack? Shinju is not even a factor, if Obito calls it out Sasuke cuts it down.



> Sasuke still needs to resort to his strongest form so obviously stomping is out of the question


1. He doesn't need his strongest form to decimate Obito.

2. Stomping refers to the difficulty of a fight. If Sasuke uses his full power and stomps Obito, then its a stomp. Don't know why you and others think that him using his best power makes it not a stomp...but it doesn't work that way, unless Obito was fighting Sasuke and pushed him to that point.



> These two are in the same league don't kid yourself with Sasuke curbstomping the Jinchurikki of the Ten Tails



They are *nowhere near* the same league, don't kid yourself with thinking that "Jinchuuriki of the Ten Tails" is some kind of valid argument, cause its not.

JJ Madara in his second weakest form was getting decimated by a Naruto and Sasuke nowhere near full power. JJ Madara in his weakest form was stated to be above Juubito. JJ Madara got his other eye in his second strongest form, and made a massive jump in power. A casual CT from him forced  Naruto and Sasuke to use things levels above the stuff they were using in their previous encounter. JJ Madara w/ both eyes would stomp Obito, despite him being a Juubi Jin. 

All Juubi Jins are not around the same level, and being a Juubi Jin doesn't make you all powerful. Not when we are comparing a guy weaker than the Madara who was getting thrashed by Naruto and Sasuke fighting nowhere near full power, to a guy who gained half of Hagoromo's power, and now has the 9 Bijuu added to his arsenal.

Sasuke lolstomps Obito at this point. Not even a fight. He'd one shot him with pretty much any one of his Susanoo's moves that isn't a melee attack.



> He has to a land a fatal blow
> 
> On someone with the Six Paths Sage Mode
> 
> It's hard to discern



Naruto was pressuring someone faster than JJ Obito without using his Rikudo Senjutsu Cloak. Not even Naruto could outright evade Sasuke's S/T attack, he had to block. Sasuke's S/T blitzed Madara right before he switched out with Limbo, who is again, faster than Obito. Sasuke's new Susanoo blitzed Naruto and his Kurama Avatar and slapped him into the ground. Obito isn't reacting to any attack let alone evading it.


I also hope you were kidding with that scan. Obito only has Rikudo Senjutsu, and one Rinnegan eye he doesn't use. One Eyed JJ Madara was stated to be stronger, Two eyed JJ Madara is levels above JJ Obito, if I took that scan seriously, then JJ Madara at full power is a level above Rikudo Sennin. 

Sasuke has half of Hagoromo's power, and he got the power of all 9 Bijuu. If anyone is close to Hagoromo's level, its him and Naruto, not Obito of all people.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 21, 2014)

Sasuke obviously win at this point


----------



## Ashi (Oct 21, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Surviving your torso being blow in half does not equate to you being able to have your brain pierced and head ripped off. Just because they have immortality in the form of living for all eternity does not mean they can't be killed there is just no proof. Madara even though his hermit chakra was more potent than obito's said night gai could have killed him c'mon now.



I Am convinced they're not completely immortal 

However thinking simple things such as a headshot will get rid of them is naive

Especially when Hidan could survive decapitation





> You don't think a headshot is a fatal blow? Especially when it pierces and tears their head to pieces(chidori, chidori eiso). Six Path Sage Mode is something i already took into account when i said obito would die. It doesn't make him less vulnerable to a headshot rape.




Above M8



> You got me debating for sasuke too much




Agree w/ me and you won't have to fear succumbing to fanboyism 



KeyofMiracles said:


> Nope. 9 Separate Bijuu aren't the same as 9 Bijuu fused together. Are the 9 Bijuu equal to the Juubi? Nope.



All 9 of them have to be in the Statue first to become the ten tails

They still remained individual after




> 1. Obito is not "practically immortal" a stronger Jin almost died to Night Guy. Sasuke's attacks are much stronger. Yet, Obito is  "practically immortal?"



Nothing can be truly Immortal

Did I say Sasuke can't kill him?

He just needs to try harder than you guys let on



> 2. The Shinju? My god, you mean the same tree Hashirama and Madara were dancing around?



What's this have to do with anything?



> The same tree that Naruto fodderized with a single attack?



An attack that surpasses what Sasuke was capable of prior to acquiring the Tailed Beasts' Chakra?



> Shinju is not even a factor, if Obito calls it out Sasuke cuts it down.



Does Sasuke have Tailed Beast Susanoo or regular Susanoo



> 1. He doesn't need his strongest form to decimate Obito.



He needs the Tailed Beast if he wants to end this quickly

An ordinary Final Susanoo will take far too long



> 2. Stomping refers to the difficulty of a fight. If Sasuke uses his full power and stomps Obito, then its a stomp. Don't know why you and others think that him using his best power makes it not a stomp...but it doesn't work that way, unless Obito was fighting Sasuke and pushed him to that point.



K



> They are *nowhere near* the same league, don't kid yourself with thinking that "Jinchuuriki of the Ten Tails" is some kind of valid argument, cause its not.



I think it's clear by now you're a sasuke fanboy



> JJ Madara in his second weakest form was getting decimated by a Naruto and Sasuke nowhere near full power. JJ Madara in his weakest form was stated to be above Juubito. JJ Madara got his other eye in his second strongest form, and made a massive jump in power. A casual CT from him forced  Naruto and Sasuke to use things levels above the stuff they were using in their previous encounter. JJ Madara w/ both eyes would stomp Obito, despite him being a Juubi Jin.



Madara has little feats showing he'd stomp Obito if they're both in SIx Paths Sage Mode





> All Juubi Jins are not around the same level, and being a Juubi Jin doesn't make you all powerful. Not when we are comparing a guy weaker than the Madara who was getting thrashed by Naruto and Sasuke fighting nowhere near full power, to a guy who gained half of Hagoromo's power, and now has the 9 Bijuu added to his arsenal.




It is just so impossible to believe that Copying a guy who was famous for harnessing the most poweful entity on the Earth will give you power comparable to that guy



> Sasuke lolstomps Obito at this point. Not even a fight. He'd one shot him with pretty much any one of his Susanoo's moves that isn't a melee attack.



His melee attacks are his weaker ones

How does that prove it won't be a stomp?



> Naruto was pressuring someone faster than JJ Obito without using his Rikudo Senjutsu Cloak. Not even Naruto could outright evade Sasuke's S/T attack, he had to block. Sasuke's S/T blitzed Madara right before he switched out with Limbo, who is again, faster than Obito. Sasuke's new Susanoo blitzed Naruto and his Kurama Avatar and slapped him into the ground. Obito isn't reacting to any attack let alone evading it.



Nice outlier feat when in the same chapter the two were on par



> I also hope you were kidding with that scan. Obito only has Rikudo Senjutsu, and one Rinnegan eye he doesn't use. One Eyed JJ Madara was stated to be stronger, Two eyed JJ Madara is levels above JJ Obito, if I took that scan seriously, then JJ Madara at full power is a level above Rikudo Sennin.





> It is just so impossible to believe that Copying a guy who was famous for harnessing the most poweful entity on the Earth will give you power comparable to that guy






> Sasuke has half of Hagoromo's power, and he got the power of all 9 Bijuu. If anyone is close to Hagoromo's level, its him and Naruto, not Obito of all people.



You hate Obito and Love Sasuke


Just say it already


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 21, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> All 9 of them have to be in the Statue first to become the ten tails
> 
> They still remained individual after



I know that. How does that change anything I said? I said that 9 Bijuu that are separate aren't the same as 9 Bijuu fused together. 9 Bijuu in the Mazo is just the Mazo with 9 Bijuu until it actually becomes the Juubi.

If you are saying that they remained individual after becoming the Juubi, then no, you are clearly wrong. 





> Nothing can be truly Immortal
> 
> Did I say Sasuke can't kill him?
> 
> He just needs to try harder than you guys let on


Then don't say he's "practically immortal".





> What's this have to do with anything?





> * and can still use the Tree to suck up Sasuke's chakra*


 You stated that. This is my reply.



> An attack that surpasses what Sasuke was capable of prior to acquiring the Tailed Beasts' Chakra?


Uh, no. Sasuke already cut CT orbs that are the same size as the Shinju's trunk. Shinju isn't even durable pound for pound, as seen when fodders were cutting its branches. The only thing that'd make it harder to cut through is its size, take anything that's more durable than it pound for pound, and you have something more durable than the Shinju. PS>>YRS. Its ridiculous to believe otherwise, based on manga evidence and common sense, which apparently isn't so common.

-Says that Naruto w/o his Rikudo Senjutsu Cloak can cut down Shinju while Sasuke can't.

-Has the nerve to say I'm a fanboy.

 Get real.





> Does Sasuke have Tailed Beast Susanoo or regular Susanoo


Current Sasuke is the Sasuke from last Chapter. Doesn't matter though.




> He needs the Tailed Beast if he wants to end this quickly



Not really. That just makes it a stomp. He mid diffs Obito at the very best, without the Bijuu.



> An ordinary Final Susanoo will take far too long


Not really. He has the advantage over Obito in everything, except raw firepower, which Sasuke can counter regardless.  I'm still waiting for you to post some kind of real argument.

-Gudo Dama are worthless. BSM Susanoo already tore through Obito's shield, and BSM Naruto was cracking the Gudo Dama with his smallest Bijuu Dama. Sasuke rips right through it with PS and cuts Obito apart.

-Juubi Dama's tree gets cut down, thus no Bijuu Dama is fired.

-Shinju is cut down just how Naruto did it. 

-BSM Naruto and BM Minato already overpowered Obito's Chakra Arms, Sasuke does worse.





> I think it's clear by now you're a sasuke fanboy


Not really. I'm telling you to stop using shitty arguments. You replying with the generic "Fanboy" insult only shows that you have no argument...or at least a valid one.. 

When you can show me how I'm a fanboy, then we can talk.



> *Madara has little feats showing he'd stomp Obito if they're both in SIx Paths Sage Mode*



Don't even need feats, just common sense.

JJ Madara at full power>>>JJ Madara w/ Shinju>JJ Madara w/One Eye>JJ Obito.

You keep mentioning Six Paths Sage Mode, but Madara has that, and he has the full power of the Rinnegan, something Obito doesn't have. Unless you are denying the fact that there is a large gap between One Eyed and Two Eyed Madara, then JJ Madara at full power stomps Obito.





> It is just so impossible to believe that Copying a guy who was famous for harnessing the most poweful entity on the Earth will give you power comparable to that guy


1. No, its not. Sasuke already got half of his power, now he has the power of all 9 Bijuu added onto it. This is literally simple math, and it will not got any easier to comprehend.

2. Irrelevant to my post regardless. I replied to your scan, where you were clearly implying that Obito is on Rikudo's Level, which is what my reply was targeted towards. Since there is no reply to that part of my post, I'll take your concession here as well.



> His melee attacks are his weaker ones
> 
> How does that prove it won't be a stomp?


If Sasuke can one shot Obito with 99% of his arsenal, then its a stomp. That simple. If Sasuke enters Susanoo, fires and arrow and Obito dies, its a stomp, as Obito couldn't do anything to him.




> Nice outlier feat when in the same chapter the two were on par



Outlier feat? Lol, if only this made sense.

-Sasuke got a power up, so him smacking around the Naruto he was just fighting on par with isn't an outlier feat. If he didn't get a power up and he was smacking him around, then it'd be an outlier.

Not to mention none of this disproves my point, so I'll accept that concession. Sasuke blitzes Obito with his S/T or his new Susanoo.







> You hate Obito and Love Sasuke
> 
> 
> Just say it already



It's probably the other way around for you, since you are the one constantly whining about Sasuke fans, and how I'm a fanboy, even though your arguments are just as good as something you'd find in a trash can.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2014)

Tensa let's get real, Obito has no chance. Crap it would take at least three eyed Madara to possibly win..


----------



## Ashi (Oct 21, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Tensa let's get real, Obito has no chance. Crap it would take at least three eyed Madara to possibly win..



I never said he would win


I was just playing devils advocate for the only intimidating ten tailed jinchurikki


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2014)

Can Sasuke get around the Truth Seeking Balls?Does he possess Senjutsu?


----------



## Ashi (Oct 21, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Can Sasuke get around the Truth Seeking Balls?Does he possess Senjutsu?



B*tch who said you could take my place?


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 22, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Can Sasuke get around the Truth Seeking Balls?Does he possess Senjutsu?



Nope, but attacks using Rikudo's Chakra can't be negated, seeing as JJ Madara was harmed by Chidori Katana, and his Limbo was affected by Six Path's Chidori.


----------



## Source (Oct 22, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> Tell me when Juubito is said to be on RS-level.



Sasuke wasn't said to be on RS's level. His feat of manipulating the Bijuu's chakra was.

Not that it's particularly relevant here.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 22, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Madara was already flying forward
> 
> Sasuke just switch places with his sword fast enough to make him stab himself



No he didn't. Sasuke teleported Madara right near his sword hence him being stabbed with it. Either way, Sasuke's demonstrated he can move things other than himself and that includes people. He did it with Madara and Kaguya.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2014)

KeyofMiracles said:


> Nope, but attacks using Rikudo's Chakra can't be negated, seeing as JJ Madara was harmed by Chidori Katana, and his Limbo was affected by Six Path's Chidori.


Show me where Madara tries to either: 
A. Absorb via Preta Path
B. Deflect (Shinra Tensei)

Madara's was affected by the chidori + Naruto's Magnet Release rasengan which had a sealing effect on it.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 22, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Show me where Madara tries to either:
> A. Absorb via Preta Path
> B. Deflect (Shinra Tensei)
> 
> Madara's *was affected by the chidori* + Naruto's Magnet Release rasengan which had a sealing effect on it.



A nor B is relevant to my post. Does that change the fact that he was still cut? No, it doesn't.

Meaning it was affected by the Chidori, thus having Rikudo's Chakra is enough to null the effects of Onmyoton.

How is any of this a rebuttal again?


----------



## Ashi (Oct 22, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> No he didn't. Sasuke teleported Madara right near his sword hence him being stabbed with it. Either way, Sasuke's demonstrated he can move things other than himself and that includes people. He did it with Madara and Kaguya.



His sword was impaled in the ground face down 


When Madara is stabbed the sword's position is changed and Sasuke appeared where his sword originally was


Your first scan proves nothing since he didn't teleport Naruto to Madara they both simply ran


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 22, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> His sword was impaled in the ground face down
> 
> 
> When Madara is stabbed the sword's position is changed and Sasuke appeared where his sword originally was
> ...



Where did I say Sasuke teleported Naruto? I said he teleported Madara.  Sasuke teleported Madara in between them hence him telling Naruto to aim his attack at him.



Not to mention nothing even shows or implies they ran to him, which wouldn't even make sense given Sasuke's statement. He was in front of them and they never moved an inch and then suddenly he's in between them.







Common sense should tell you that Sasuke teleported Madara in between them.

Doesn't even matter anyway as I've already proven Sasuke can teleport other things/people aside from himself. He did it to Kaguya and he did it to Madara.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2014)

KeyofMiracles said:


> A nor B is relevant to my post. Does that change the fact that he was still cut? No, it doesn't.
> 
> Meaning it was affected by the Chidori, thus having Rikudo's Chakra is enough to null the effects of Onmyoton.
> 
> How is any of this a rebuttal again?



Body was affected, not the truth seeking balls.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 22, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Where did I say Sasuke teleported Naruto? I said he teleported Madara.  Sasuke teleported Madara in between them hence him telling Naruto to aim his attack at him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If that's the case then they wouldn't be in a position similar to dashing and the two wouldn't have moved farther from the tree stump

When did he teleport Kaguya?


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 22, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> If that's the case then they wouldn't be in a position similar to dashing and the two wouldn't have moved farther from the tree stump
> 
> When did he teleport Kaguya?



Why would they be dashing? They're aiming their attacks at the same point, which is where Sasuke teleported Madara to, which was right between them. 

I posted the scan of it in my previous posts. Not posting it again. Go back and look for it. It's not in my last post but the post before that.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 22, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Why would they be dashing? They're aiming their attacks at the same point, which is where Sasuke teleported Madara to, which was right between them.
> 
> I posted the scan of it in my previous posts. Not posting it again. Go back and look for it. It's not in my last post but the post before that.



How does the scan prove that he teleported Madara?


Especially when it's shown that he could've just teleported himself and Naruto onto opposite sides of Madara


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 22, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> How does the scan prove that he teleported Madara?
> 
> 
> Especially when it's shown that he could've just teleported himself and Naruto onto opposite sides of Madara



Who cares whether he teleported Madara or himself and Naruto. You're arguing semantics at this point. Facts are that he's shown he's capable of teleporting things other than himself, which you suggested he was incapable of doing.

And that link you posted was Sasuke teleporting Kaguya, not himself and Naruto hence the speed lines around Kaguya and the explanation mark/question mark above her head. Seriously, use common sense.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 22, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Body was affected, not the truth seeking balls.



The body resists Ninjutsu, as seen when and FRS and an Enton did pretty much nothing to Juubiito, while a weaker SM Rasengan put a hole in his back. Sasuke was surprised that it worked, meaning Ninjutsu doesn't work. Minato was too. Minato also stated in 667 that only Senjutsu or physical damage from Taijutsu can hurt Madara.

Obito stole Rikudo Senjutsu Chakra from Madara and used it to form a staff. He passed the same chakra to Kakashi and he used a Black Raikiri. Sasuke said he'd use the Six Path's Charka as well, and ended up using a Black Chidori.

Those aren't the balls they are talking about. Since he was able to hurt the Jin, his jutsu are unaffected by Onmyoton.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 22, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Who cares whether he teleported Madara or himself and Naruto. You're arguing semantics at this point. Facts are that he's shown he's capable of teleporting things other than himself, which you suggested he was incapable of doing.



I said that he couldn't just teleport his sword into someone's body



> And that link you posted was Sasuke teleporting Kaguya, not himself and Naruto hence the speed lines around Kaguya and the explanation mark/question mark above her head. Seriously, use common sense.



The idea that she's confused how the two got over there so fast isn't and option to her expression?

What about the fact that  Naruto's Truth-seeker Balls spontaneously disappear in both those panels?


----------



## JPongo (Oct 22, 2014)

Juubito wins.  Tank ability, speed, onmyoton....

Kaguya/Hagoromo/Juudara/Juubito/Naruto are clearly > Sasuke imo.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 22, 2014)

JPongo said:


> Juubito wins.  Tank ability, speed, onmyoton....
> 
> Kaguya/Hagoromo/Juudara/Juubito/Naruto are clearly > Sasuke imo.



Brilliant


Meanwhile Sasuke counters all the above


----------



## Alucardemi (Oct 22, 2014)

Truly Sasuke neg difficulty.

Pre-Bijuu Sasuke could demolish this guy.


----------



## Ersa (Oct 22, 2014)

Alucardemi said:


> Truly Sasuke neg difficulty.
> 
> *Pre-Bijuu Sasuke could demolish this guy*.



ck	

Juubito was already confirmed to be above SM Hashirama who is already stronger then EMS Sauce.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 22, 2014)

JPongo said:


> Juubito wins.  Tank ability, speed, onmyoton....
> 
> Kaguya/Hagoromo/Juudara/Juubito/Naruto are clearly > Sasuke imo.


Kurama kind of disagrees. Sasuke is on the level of Hagoromo now with the Biju power in his Perfect Susano'o.


----------



## Euraj (Oct 22, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> ck
> 
> Juubito was already confirmed to be above SM Hashirama who is already stronger then EMS Sauce.


Sasuke had the Rin'negan and everything before he had the Bijuu too though. I'm thinking that's what he was talking about.


----------



## Alucardemi (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah, I'm talking Rinnegan Sasuke.

Pre-Bijuu as in Pre-Bijuu infusion into Susanoo.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 23, 2014)

Jinchūribito lost to the combination of a half Kyūbi used in tandem with perfect Susanoo. 

This current iteration of Sasuke has a stronger version of perfect Susanoo powered by Hagoromo's chakra fused with, not only the Kyūbi half that Naruto used, but the collective power of all the other beasts, too. How is anybody justifying Sasuke not winning here?


----------



## Bakawaii (Oct 23, 2014)

God a Weak version of Sasuke  without using Susanoo or Rinnegan. Only using his ST


Just bisected a stronger Jinchuuriki than Obito with a Rinnegan and forces him to run away to retrieve his another rinnegan.


Juubito is to weak compared than Juudara and doesn't has any Rinnegan technic.

Juubito's rinnegan does nothing.
He doesn't use any rinnegan technique after become the Jinchuuriki



Current Sasuke with rikudou Level just stomp him.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Oct 24, 2014)

It's a stomp juubito sucks. Obito is a talentless ninja with barely any skills phasing is all he had without it he's nothing


----------



## trance (Oct 24, 2014)

"Indra's Arrow" annihilates him.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 24, 2014)

Which is more powerful. Indira's Arrow or



Juubito tanked the latter inside his Onmyoton shell.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 24, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Which is more powerful. Indira's Arrow or
> 
> 
> 
> Juubito tanked the latter inside his Onmyoton shell.



Then his Gudodama/Onmyoton shell got a part of it destroyed by BSM Naruto's Bijuudama;


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 24, 2014)

Could you link me an image or scan of that? I don't recall that.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 24, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Could you link me an image or scan of that? I don't recall that.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't see the Onmyoton cracking...


----------



## Radice (Oct 24, 2014)

the Rikudou "shield" was broken by a Few Rasengans.
And susano'o sword broke his "rikudou sword"


Any attack of current Sasuke stomp him


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 24, 2014)

Radice said:


> the Rikudou "shield" was broken by a Few Rasengans.
> And susano'o sword broke his "rikudou sword"
> 
> 
> Any attack of current Sasuke stomp him


9 Big ass BSM Rasengans that just cracked it enough for the SM enhanced Susano'O sword to pierce through.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 24, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Which is more powerful. Indira's Arrow or
> 
> 
> 
> Juubito tanked the latter inside his Onmyoton shell.



Probably Indra's arrow by virtue of it being composed of far more potent chakra types.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2014)

Indra's arrow would destroy that attack.


----------



## Radice (Oct 24, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> 9 Big ass BSM Rasengans that just cracked it enough for the SM enhanced Susano'O sword to pierce through.




Obito was defeated by A HALF KURAMA +  Susano'o before Sasuke and Naruto talk to Hagoromo.

This weak combination doesn't compare to Indra Arrow or any atack of Sasuke's new susano'o.

Sasuke has rikudou chakra and has all 9 nine bijuus + much more powerful perfect susanoo than this version his using against Obito + Rinnegan


----------



## Raiken (Oct 24, 2014)

Thing is, Obito was fine, he regenerated fine from that attack, it was only a successfully attack because Naruto was able to connect his Chakra to Obito's using the Bijuu Chakra fragments within him, plus with the help of B and Gaara to connect to all 9. Plus most other major players and all the remaining Shinobi Alliance, which all had Kyuubi Chakra Cloaks, were helping Naruto/Sasuke to pull on the Bijuu Chakra inside Obito.
On top of that, Obito subconsciously wanted to loose, he was doubting himself. Which is possibly why his sword lost in the clash in the first place.
A lot of people seem to forget those two points, otherwise, Obito would have defeated them both.

I still believe Sasuke w/ 9 Bijuu Chakra wins. But Obito would definitely defeat Sasuke w/o the 9-Bijuu Chakra.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 24, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> Thing is, Obito was fine, he regenerated fine from that attack, it was only because Naruto was able to connect to the his Chakra to Obito's using the Bijuu fragments within him, plus with the help of B and Gaara, plus other major players and all the remaining Shinobi Alliance using Kyuubi Chakra Cloaks, all pulling on the Bijuu Chakra inside Obito.
> On top of that, Obito subconsciously wanted to loose. Which is possibly why his sword lost in the clash in the first place.
> A lot of people seem to forget those two points, otherwise, Obito would have defeated them both.
> 
> I still believe Sasuke w/ 9 Bijuu Chakra wins. *But Obito would definitely defeat Sasuke w/o the 9-Bijuu Chakra.*



No he wouldn't. Rinnegan Sasuke w/o Bijuu Chakra mid-diff Juubito at worst by feat.


----------

